
T-Rex runner Chromium source-code - betamark
https://source.chromium.org/chromium/chromium/src/+/master:components/neterror/resources/offline.js;l=7?q=t-rex%20package:%5Echromium$&ss=chromium
======
1f60c
You can play this game at any time by going to chrome://dino

